# Hairball issues



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Rocky has been having hairballs approximately every other day ever since he recovered from hepatic lipidosis (in mid January). I added digestive enzymes to his diet and it _seemed_ to work for about a week (no hairballs for a week after I added it)....but I'm not sure it helped at all since he's still having them about every other day now.

His diet consists of Wellness, Nature's Variety and Before Grain canned food (all grain free) and a little raw food. 


What causes them and how do I get rid of them? I've researched this and I can't find any solid answers on what causes them or what the solution is. Only what COULD happen (blockage, surgery etc.)


----------

